# Anybody in Al-Sheeba Towers Tecom or Dubai Arch Tower in JLT



## you2ube (May 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I am a newbee here - Firstly I must say this is an excellent forum - & I got a lot of valuable information from this forum specially from the renting an apartment thread - I need some advice/feedback from people here regarding an apartment in one of these two bldg- 
1) Al Sheeba Towers in Tecom - Near Dubia Internet City Station - 
2) Dubai Arch Tower in JLT 

Does anybody here lives in one of those buildings or knows someone living in those buildings or have any more information - e.g. building maintenance , any chiller problems , is it family oriented building etc. 

I did try to get some feedback/info from the security guards on the towers - but they didnt seem to provide any useful information - (they were like all is ok)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## punk555 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I stay I al shahiba..it's a nice building ...good maintenance and facilities ....


----------

